# Sticky  Do you want your product reviewed ?



## WHIZZER

Do you want a product reviewed in this section? 

This section is for Detailing world organised reviews - this can be amateurs, enthusiasts and Professionals - this is their take on a product and their findings. ( this has no bearing on detailing world)

Please review the rules before requesting a review 

Then please contact Whizzer with the products etc and we will endeavour to arrange a detailingworld review with on of our review team.


----------

